# New beekeeper in Arvada CO



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Great place, great people,..mostly Welcome, from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Andy, 
Welcome!
Start learning the flowering plants in your neighborhood. It will really help understand what is going on in your 2 mile radius and what/when is available for your bees.
Fabian


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome Andy!
if you have any free area in the yard or alley to scatter some wildflower seed, do so.
If Arvada is still suffering water issues, the wild flowers will be even more appreciated by your girls.

~M


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in 2016!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Andy!


----------

